# ? Rokar Darda Corvette ?



## cwbam (Feb 8, 2010)

Does anybody know details of Darda Rokar ?

I knew Darda as very fast hot wheels type track toy that could do incredible things on its own specific track.

Did Rokar (& AmRac, Lifelike) share the same bodies? and more specifically the
same style of mounting?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/330729597555?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

Darda is part of the Lifelike family tree. I know of six carded Darda cars in only two different body styles - Thunderbird and Corvette (three each). Both of these look like the same body styles available from Rokar and Lifelike.

I believe someone once told me there are at least two other Darda cars which were set only, but still one of these two body styles. I cannot confirm or deny that.

As far as I know, the bodies and chassis are probably interchangeable with Rokar and Lifelike.

Joe


----------



## gomanvongo (Jun 12, 2010)

I've got some Darda cars kicking around of the pull back and go - stunt track type, which is what I think your question is referring to.










They're not interchangeable with the slot cars - they had a completely different mounting system, different wheelbase, seem to be a slightly larger scale, and are more "cartooney".










that being said, the Darda pull back mustang lines up pretty nice on a four-gear chassis. (on the hoist in centre of pic - still WIP)










hope this helps - as Joe stated above, the Rokar, Amrac, Darda, and LifeLike slots are all the same mounting system, as they're all in the same family. The pull backs are like a cousin you don't see very often. Still cool, just a bit different.

john


----------

